# UPS Damage! NEED A PART



## baronvoncatania (Oct 4, 2013)

I just receive a 3 speed jaguar from Ups and the rear fender is crunched, which is fixable, BUT what really has got me po'd is that the little chain that goes into the rear hub is broken!

The chain is only about 1 1/4" inches long and is attached to a rod that is 2 1/4" inches long which screws into the rear hub. 

Does anyone have one of these assys? I would really like to get this replaced. I'l purchase one of these if any of you can spare one.

Thanks  jim


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 4, 2013)

smashed mud guard: Unfortunately par for the course when the rear fender is not removed before shipping.
What you need is called an indicator chain. 
Sturmey Archer?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 4, 2013)

same thing happened to me!


----------



## vincev (Oct 4, 2013)

Most bike shops have them.They are about $5.Bring in the old one because there are different ones.


----------



## baronvoncatania (Oct 4, 2013)

alw said:


> smashed mud guard: Unfortunately par for the course when the rear fender is not removed before shipping.
> What you need is called an indicator chain.
> Sturmey Archer?




Thanks for reply

Rear hub says Austrian and Schwinn approved. I don't know if it's sturmey archer.

Does anyone on have one of these?

Bike was well packed I don't blame seller at all. 

Thanks  jim


----------



## baronvoncatania (Oct 4, 2013)

*Indercator chain*



vincev said:


> Most bike shops have them.They are about $5.Bring in the old one because there are different ones.




Thanks vincey

I'll check with a bike shop tonight. I hope they still have parts for older bikes!


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 4, 2013)

Hub built by Steyr, parts should be compatible with Sturmey.
Do compare the old chain and spindle to the replacement part.


----------



## kingfish254 (Oct 4, 2013)

Sorry that UPS messed with the bike. I thought I had it protected well enough, but you never know.
It was insured, so you should be able to make a claim on it.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 4, 2013)

From my experience the problem with making a claim is that they take the part/bike and it is not returned.


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 4, 2013)

I had UPS smash and break open a bike box with my 1940 Elgin in it, and lost the crank out of the hole during transit..took me some time to track down the right replacement.  I tried to make the claim, but since I was not the seller/shipper (the one who paid the bill), they wouldn't accept the claim unless the seller did it. Well good luck on that sometimes. I did end up getting a check in the mail for the replacement, like 7 months later.

UPS = Ultimate Package Smashers.

Knock on wood, have never had a problem with Fedex, or USPS for that matter.

Darcie


----------



## bricycle (Oct 4, 2013)

You used speedy for me... box was *primo *when I got it and driver was super nice!


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 4, 2013)

bricycle said:


> You used speedy for me... box was *primo *when I got it and driver was super nice!




Yeah that's right, that was my first experience with them- Speedy gets high marks too!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 4, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> Yeah that's right, that was my first experience with them- Speedy gets high marks too!




Thanks soooooo much for using them. UPS woulda creamed my Shelby!


----------



## baronvoncatania (Oct 4, 2013)

*NO Problem Kingfish*



kingfish254 said:


> Sorry that UPS messed with the bike. I thought I had it protected well enough, but you never know.
> It was insured, so you should be able to make a claim on it.




Hey Kingfish

No problem! I'm still very pleased with bike. both issues are easily fixed.
In fact I'm seeing a bike repairman tonight.

Thanks   jim


----------



## kingfish254 (Oct 4, 2013)

BICYCLE REPAIRMAN saves the day once again!


----------



## baronvoncatania (Oct 4, 2013)

*Funny!*



kingfish254 said:


> BICYCLE REPAIRMAN saves the day once again!
> 
> View attachment 116542




I've seen this video! funny!


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 4, 2013)

I saw an Evinrude Streamflow fork that UPS busted in half and the end snapped off today.

Destroyed front (aluminum) fender too. Sheeeeeeeettt....!


----------



## TammyN (Oct 6, 2013)

*Bikemanforu*



baronvoncatania said:


> I just receive a 3 speed jaguar from Ups and the rear fender is crunched, which is fixable, BUT what really has got me po'd is that the little chain that goes into the rear hub is broken!
> 
> The chain is only about 1 1/4" inches long and is attached to a rod that is 2 1/4" inches long which screws into the rear hub.
> 
> ...




I bought one on eBay from a seller called bikemanforu. He also sells them from his website, www.bikemanforu.com, and he has videos on repairing old Sturmey Archer hubs. I measured the length and didn't have any problem getting the exact same thing. In case your local bike shops, like mine, are lacking in vintage parts.


----------



## baronvoncatania (Oct 7, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Hey TammyN

Thanks for posting the link!


----------

